# 2X a day vs. 3X a day feeding



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I'm carefully watching the pups weight vs. what I feed him vs. his rib exposure. I'm backing off the overall amount, but I'm thinking feeding 2X a day might be better than 3X at this point. 10 weeks old now

Is there a rule for this or is this a non-issue...either is fine kinda thng?

thanks a lot


----------



## Joe Hardesty (Aug 24, 2007)

Not a rule, but generally 3x per day until 6 months old is recommended.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

With my current dog I feed RAW & fed 3 times a day until he was around 6 months old, then went to 2 times a day, which is what I do from then on out til the end.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you still going with the raw diet, Ted? It may be a bigger issue on kibble than with raw, but the pup's stomach is still quite small at this age, so several small meals are better than one or two larger ones. It also will help with crate training because if you toss the food in the crate, they eat, then you know about 20-30 minutes later, they will have to go. Basically, I throw the pup his rations of raw straight in his crate (gotta make the crate a fun experience afterall) divided up throughout the day still. Once he was about 4 months, it went from 4-5 small meals to around 3-4 and now that he's 5 months, he usually gets 2-3. So now when it's time to go back in the crate, I throw him a few pieces of Zuke's mini salmon treats or one of those Wellness bars instead of a portion of the meal.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed twice a day. I had to start feeding my older mutts twice a day too now or they drive me crazy all morning after they hear the pups getting their food :roll:

I never did the 3x a day thing. I always did 2x a day till 10 months old then 1x a day.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Im a 2x a day feeder here too with grown dogs, but must admit with any pups I did do a 3x a day up till 6/7 months.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks as usual for all of the great advice. Yes, I'm still doing raw, and extremely pleased with all of the great help and support I received before starting the feeding.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

I feed pups 3x daily until they are 6 months or so. 

I have one adult dog that is feed 1x a day...she eats kibble (shocking, I know...lol). 

Both of my GSDs eat 2x a day, morning & evening. I'd love to feed 1x a day, but my GSD with EPI needs the consistency of two times a day at similar times each day or we get some funny stomach issues. Gotta love her! I also have some concerns about feeding almost 2 lbs of meat in one meal.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Same as Hil here.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

twice a day with puppies til abut 5 mos, then once a day but we snack fairly heavily in heavy training/working


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

3X's a day for pups up to, or around 6 months, then 2X's a day till around a year... Then once per day. I am not sure really what is the best method, but I believe for the first few months they should definitely eat 3X's per day in smaller quantities. JMHO. ~Justin


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

I did 3X a day up until 4 or 5 months old then switched to 2X a day and have maintained that. I like the 2X a day feeding especially in winter since my dogs live outside. Keeping "wood in the stove" keeps the "fire going" as my mentor used to say to me. In other words, giving food to the dog keeps the digestive system moving which helps keep them warm.


----------

